
Awakening from the Meaning Crisis – Episode 6 – Aristotle, Kant, and Evolution - kaues
https://kaue.me/posts/2019/06/10/john-vervaeke-awakening-from-the-meaning-crisis-episode-6-aristotle-kant-and-evolution-summary/
======
rkagerer
The red highlights are distracting. Why is "in-formation" spelled that way?

~~~
kaues
Sorry to hear the highlights are distracting, I could make a checkbox that
disables them. The spelling of "in-formation" emphasizes that it is related to
the meaning of "in formation", which is not something noticeable by default
for most people I think.

